# Ammonia level in tank too high



## divinebeast (May 23, 2007)

Hi I have read the other post about ammonia but it didn't fit my problem so here goes.
I noticed my corydora June was panting so i went out and got an ammonia test kit the one that uses the 2 liquids and a test tube. well i followed the directions and the card said the ammonia level is 4.0. 
I was really surprised when seeing this. I was wondering what i can do to fix the ammonia problem as I want to add a couple more cories. 
i have a ten gallon tank with 2 Danio's 2 Cory dora's and 2 Upside down cat fish. The last water change was on the 26th I think I went kind of vaccum crazy was about 50%. I put in the water conditioner and now I am worried about my tank. Also i use a carbon filter.
Any advice would be more then welcome.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Plenty more water changes will do it. Check your tapwater for possible ammonia.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Just as Lupin advised, do several water changes until you can get the ammonia down to a reasonable level. How long has the tank been set up? If it is new, that would explain the really high ammonia (unless there is ammonia in your tap water as there is in mine). 

You might be able to fit in one more cory, but I personally would probably just hold to the fish you have already. A 10 gallon tank can only hold 6 or seven small fish total, so you're right within the recommended parameters. If you do decide to go with the extra cory (and I know first-hand how cute they can be in groups!), just be sure to wait until the ammonia levels are down.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I would recommend 20% water changes daily to bring tha monia down as that is a really high level in your tank just now.


----------

